# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الدعوة إلى الله- الأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المنكر

## محمد بوطاهر بن أحمد

*- الدعوة إلى الله- الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر*

*1-   الدعوة إلى الله*

*      إن الدعوة إلى الله جزء من حياة المسلم اليومية في بيته ومع أسرته وفي عمله وطريقه ومع زملائه وفي جميع أحواله ، قال تعالى : مَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلًا مِّمَّن دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ .33فصلت
*

*      لهذا فالمسلم يدعو الى الله بسلوكه قبل قوله, لأن تأثير الأفعال أبلغ من الأقوال ، والإيمان ما وقر في القلب وصدقه العمل[1].  إن الدعوة إلى الله تحتاج إلى إخلاص العمل لله عز وجل وإصلاح النفس  وتهذيبها وتزكيتها وأن يكون لدى الداعية فقه في الدعوة إلى الله وفق منهج  الله الذي شرعه لعباده, و الداعي يدعو إلى الله على بصيرة.*

*      وعندما يرى المسلم منكراً من المنكرات في محيط عمله أو في طريقه فإنه  يتذكر واجباً شرعياً وركناً أساسياً وهو الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر،  فيسعى في إنكار المنكر بيده فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه بشرط  أن يكون ذلك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة والتزام الرفق واللين والبعد عن  الغلظة ورفع الأصوات وإثارة الآخرين ، وألا يترتب على ذلك مفسدة ، فالمسلم  مأمور بالتوجيه والإرشاد وليس عليه تحقيق النتائج فإن التوفيق والهداية بيد  الله عز وجل.*

*  و في حديث رواه أبي موسى الأشعري قال: كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم, إذا بعث أحدا من أصحابه في بعض أمره, قال  :  بَشِّرُوا  وَلَا تُنَفِّرُوا ، وَيَسِّرُوا وَلَا تُعَسِّرُوا . وَقَالَ ابْنُ  كَرَامَةَ : قَالَ : يَسِّرُوا وَلَا تُعَسِّرُوا، وَبَشِّرُوا وَلَا  تُنَفِّرُوا [2].* 

*لهذا  يجب على الداعي أن يتصف بعدة صفات ليبلغ مراده: أن تكون دعوته خالصة لوجه  لله عز وجل, و أن يكون على بينة من علمه,  متصفا بأخلاق فاضلة- كالحلم,  الرفق, التحمل و الصبر- و أن يترك التشديد و يبتعد عن أساليب التنفير…حتى  في التخويف من الله و الترهيب من النار , وأن يكون أخيرا, قدوة صالحة فيما  يدعو إليه.
*

*      و لا يفوتني أن أذكر في مجال الدعوة إلى الله, الرجل الذي دعا إلى الله  بالحكمة و الموعظة الحسنة, فاهتدى إلى الإسلام على يديه أناس كثر , و أحيا  الله على يديه فريضة الجهاد باللسان, فكان جل همه نشر الرسالة المحمدية :  إنه فارس الإسلام و قامع الكفرة, داعية العصر, أحمد حسين ديدات رحمه الله و جزاه الله عن الإسلام و عن المسلمين خير الجزاء : و إنه حقا لمثال يقتدى به.*

*2- الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر*

*      وبالأمر بالمعروف تقوم الشريعة وتنتشر الفضيلة، وبالنهي عن المنكر تندحر  المعصية وتندثر الرذيلة. فالأمر بالمعروف سياج الأمان من وقوع غضب الله  الواحد الديان. و هو سبيل الأمة لتحصيل عزتها ورفع مرتبتها بين الأمم .*

*قال تعالى*

*وَلْتَكُن  مِّنكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ {104} آل  عمران.*

*     عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه,قال :…  سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره  بيده, فان لم يستطع فبلسانه, فان لم يستطع فبقلبه, وذلك أضعف الإيمان [3].*

*     عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه, قال رسول الله عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم :*

* ليس منا من لم يوقر الكبير ويرحم الصغير ويأمر بالمعروف وينه عن المنكر[4].*

*     عن سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر عن أبيه رضي الله عنهم, قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم :  يا أيها الناس مروا بالمعروف وانهوا عن المنكر قبل أن تدعوا الله فلا  يستجيب لكم وقبل أن تستغفروه فلا يغفر لكم. إن الأمر بالمعروف لا يقرب أجلا  وإن الأحبار من اليهود والرهبان من النصارى لما تركوا الأمر بالمعروف  والنهى عن المنكر. لعنهم الله على لسان أنبيائهم ثم عمهم البلاء. [5] .*

*     قال عمر بن عبد العزيز : إن الموعضة كالصدقة بل هي أعظم أجرا و ابقي نفعا و أحسن ذخرا.[6] 
محمد بوطاهر بن أحمد بن الشيخ الحساني 
عن موقع صفات عباد الرحمن
http://www.ibadou-arrahmane.com* 

* ——————————  ———–* 

*السلسلة الضعيفة الألباني 1098[1]*

*صحيح مسلم 1732[2]*

*صحيح مسلم ح.49-ج 1/69 [3]*

*المعجم الكبير ح.11083-ج1172[4]*

*المعجم الأوسط ح.1367-ج2/95[5]*

*سيرة عمر بن عبد العزيز . عفة وصال حمزة ص 208[6]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *      لهذا فالمسلم يدعو الى الله بسلوكه قبل قوله, لأن تأثير الأفعال أبلغ من الأقوال ، والإيمان ما وقر في القلب وصدقه العمل[1].  إن الدعوة إلى الله تحتاج إلى إخلاص العمل لله عز وجل وإصلاح النفس  وتهذيبها وتزكيتها وأن يكون لدى الداعية فقه في الدعوة إلى الله وفق منهج  الله الذي شرعه لعباده, و الداعي يدعو إلى الله على بصيرة.*


*إن ثمرة العلم هي العمل والدعوة إلى الله به فمَن لم يعمل بعلمه كان علمه وبالاً عليه ومَن لم يدعُ الناس به كان علمه قاصرًا عليه، مَن عمل بِمَا علم ورّثه الله علم ما لم يعلم كما قال الله عزَّ وجل: ﴿وَالَّذِينَ اهْتَدَوْا زَادَهُمْ هُدىً وَآتَاهُمْ تَقْوَاهُمْ﴾ [محمد: 17]، ومَن لم يعمل بِمَا علم أوشَكَ أن يُنزع العلم من قلبه كما قال الله تعالى: ﴿فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ لَعَنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ وَنَسُوا حَظّاً مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ﴾[المائدة: 13]، وقد قيل: «العلم يهتف بالعمل فإن أجاب وإلا ارتحل»(ك1)وقيل: «قيِّدوا العلم بالعمل كما تقيِّدونه بالكتابة»(ك2).

*http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/khotab/article_66.shtml

----------

